# "Forced Perspective" Photography



## NancyNGA (Jul 8, 2016)

*Forced perspective* is a technique that employs optical illusion to make an object appear farther away, closer, larger or smaller than it actually is. It is used primarily in photography, filmmaking and architecture. 

















More Here.


----------



## jujube (Jul 9, 2016)

Love it!  Is there a camera lens that will made my butt look smaller and my bosom larger at the same time?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2016)

Looks like Phun Fotography, Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2016)

The Super Moon in a radio telescope


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 24, 2016)

Scenes Shot with Model Cars
(I'm beginning to not trust _any_ picture now.)



How it was done...



More Here


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 25, 2016)

Another one...






Rotated 90 degrees, to the right...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 25, 2016)

Picture from the 1940's


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2016)

Drawings, not photos.

The chalk guy is back.!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 20, 2016)

I hope he's not using chalk.  Those are too beautiful to just wash away.  I would not be able to walk down some of those streets---crawl maybe.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2016)

These were fun!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## happytime (Oct 1, 2016)

Don't we all wish for that Jujube....lol


----------



## happytime (Oct 1, 2016)

Now how did they do that one...I can figure out the others esp the one with the shoes but this one has me stumped.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 17, 2016)

Forced perspective photography?





Spoiler



Nope, it's for real. One of several street art works, by German artist Angie Heisl


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Carla (Dec 11, 2016)

Great thread, somehow I missed this one!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 19, 2017)

Honda Illusions -  CR-V 1.6 Diesel Video





 
How it was done. Behind the Scenes


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 25, 2017)

Early Photoshop.  The label on the first picture says "_Copyright 1910 by Photo Art Shop_." 

 Potatoes and cabbages.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2017)

Bottled water fall


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (Aug 7, 2017)

:goodone:   Rose.    WOW !    What a shot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2017)

Love these!


----------



## Wren (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2017)

*Touch up!*


----------



## Steve LS (Aug 23, 2017)

That's some great stuff.
Then you have the opposite, tilt shift photos.
Make a real picture look like a miniature.

A complicated endeavor to do it with a camera but easily reproduced with Photoshop.
There are not APP's for Apple and Android phones to do this too.
No idea if they're any good.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 23, 2017)

Have you ever noticed ancient Egyptian carvings.? They don't do perspective.  The soldier on the end of a long line is the same size as the one in front.   

And you kind of have to agree with that.  He might seem smaller in perspective but he's not really smaller.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 23, 2017)

Have you ever noticed ancient Egyptian mural art.  When they depict a row of soldiers, they one in the back is the same size as the one in the front.  They might seem smaller but they are not and that's how their artists depicted them.

To illustrate my point, this picture I just took.  The tracks are really not getting smaller.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2017)

Tall tales at the Circus!


----------



## Wren (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 2, 2017)

These photos are so cool.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Wren (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## happytime (Jun 17, 2018)

Love love this pix's an the one with the crane ......how coolis that


----------



## happytime (Jun 17, 2018)

This one has to be photo shopped .....but love love love it


----------



## happytime (Jun 17, 2018)

Now how did you do that with the guy on the house


----------



## happytime (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes , it's called ....photo shop


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2021)




----------

